# Life in the Middle Ages



## longknife

So what that he's wearing 21st Century clothes. The human waste in the streets is right out of the dark ages. I cannot imagine the reek assailing a visitor's nostrils.

The story is supposed to have a bright side in that a group of entrepreneurs is seeking way to clean up this slop.






And this flows into streams and rivers where people wash clothes and even drink!

Read more of this al Jazeera piece @ Nature calls: Kampala?s overflowing toilets | Al Jazeera America


----------



## Grandma

Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.

The US can sanction or declare war on any country that doesn't kiss our ass, and we send billions in subsidies to those that do, but do we do anything for the poor countries that can't meet their peoples' basic needs?

No. And there's something very wrong with that.


----------



## elektra

Grandma said:


> Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.
> 
> The US can sanction or declare war on any country that doesn't kiss our ass, and we send billions in subsidies to those that do, but do we do anything for the poor countries that can't meet their peoples' basic needs?
> 
> No. And there's something very wrong with that.



Really, nice opinion, all countries should kiss our ass, except when Democrat/Liberals are in charge.

Why should Grandma put her hand in my pocket to give my labor to someone in a third country hell hole that rejects Freedom.

Seems to me those people would not last one Generation if they were not meeting their needs, that they live means they met there basic needs. My money, my hard work, has been taking from me, given to them, and any way you slant it, its still Marxism, making me a slave to another. 

We need a president, a congress, that cuts all aid to all countries, as well to all the people in the USA. 

NO more social security, stop making me slave for you.


----------



## Moonglow

elektra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.
> 
> The US can sanction or declare war on any country that doesn't kiss our ass, and we send billions in subsidies to those that do, but do we do anything for the poor countries that can't meet their peoples' basic needs?
> 
> No. And there's something very wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, nice opinion, all countries should kiss our ass, except when Democrat/Liberals are in charge.
> 
> Why should Grandma put her hand in my pocket to give my labor to someone in a third country hell hole that rejects Freedom.
> 
> Seems to me those people would not last one Generation if they were not meeting their needs, that they live means they met there basic needs. My money, my hard work, has been taking from me, given to them, and any way you slant it, its still Marxism, making me a slave to another.
> 
> We need a president, a congress, that cuts all aid to all countries, as well to all the people in the USA.
> 
> NO more social security, stop making me slave for you.
Click to expand...


so Abe Lincoln was a Marxists, M'kay....He was the first president to start the income tax for federal revenue....George Washington gave the French 40k to help repress the Haitian revolution....


----------



## Gracie

I don't understand people who live in their own filth. Ever take a gander at Egypt? Even New York has a problem with nasty streets.


----------



## Indofred

Gracie said:


> I don't understand people who live in their own filth. Ever take a gander at Egypt? Even New York has a problem with nasty streets.



No, not at all, Americans can have a go at other countries because America is perfect.











Look, Muslims forced to cover their heads, oh, sorry, they're Christians so it's okay.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Time for these people to get to work and pick their own ass out of the ditch! Standing in it like a pig doesn't do shit.


----------



## Grandma

elektra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.
> 
> The US can sanction or declare war on any country that doesn't kiss our ass, and we send billions in subsidies to those that do, but do we do anything for the poor countries that can't meet their peoples' basic needs?
> 
> No. And there's something very wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, nice opinion, all countries should kiss our ass, except when Democrat/Liberals are in charge.
> 
> Why should Grandma put her hand in my pocket to give my labor to someone in a third country hell hole that rejects Freedom.
> 
> Seems to me those people would not last one Generation if they were not meeting their needs, that they live means they met there basic needs. My money, my hard work, has been taking from me, given to them, and any way you slant it, its still Marxism, making me a slave to another.
> 
> We need a president, a congress, that cuts all aid to all countries, as well to all the people in the USA.
> 
> NO more social security, stop making me slave for you.
Click to expand...


Asshole.


----------



## TheOldSchool

What's the point of this thread?  That many parts of the world suck?

Great.  I'm glad you're taking a stand by posting your "breakthrough" to an inconsequential internet forum.

Now you can go ahead and continue not giving a fuck.  Bravo


----------



## ScienceRocks

That guy needs to pick up a shovel and dig a hole to lay down a pipe for the crap!


----------



## Meathead

TheOldSchool said:


> What's the point of this thread?  That many parts of the world suck?
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you're taking a stand by posting your "breakthrough" to an inconsequential internet forum.
> 
> Now you can go ahead and continue not giving a fuck.  Bravo


Some suck more than others. As with many things, it's a matter of degree.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of this thread?  That many parts of the world suck?
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you're taking a stand by posting your "breakthrough" to an inconsequential internet forum.
> 
> Now you can go ahead and continue not giving a fuck.  Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> Some suck more than others. As with many things, it's a matter of degree.
Click to expand...


If you don't do something to better your own condition! Who will do it for you??? The guy needs to get to work!


----------



## Crystalclear

Grandma said:


> Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.
> 
> The US can sanction or declare war on any country that doesn't kiss our ass, and we send billions in subsidies to those that do, but do we do anything for the poor countries that can't meet their peoples' basic needs?
> 
> No. And there's something very wrong with that.



No, we shouldn't get involved. We shouldn't "help" them, but instead let them help themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> So what that he's wearing 21st Century clothes. The human waste in the streets is right out of the dark ages. I cannot imagine the reek assailing a visitor's nostrils.




It may be shocking to realize, but human waste right out in the streets was not uncommon in Europe and America quite a long time after the end of the Dark Ages. 


In 1858, Parliament could not sit in its normal session due to the unbearable stench coming off the Thames; a result of conditions that had literally been festering for centuries.

The Great Stink

Clean, efficient sewage and waste disposal is not as ancient (nor as complete) an accomplishment in the West as some might imagine. So, cut the folks dealing with a whole host of impediments to development (some traceable to Western fucking-with) a little slack. I would think that support and advice might be more productive and appropriate than opprobrium.


----------



## Unkotare

Grandma said:


> Sadly this scene could be anywhere in South America or Asia as well.





"Anywhere"? Um, no.


----------



## Unkotare

elektra said:


> We need a president, a congress, that cuts all aid to all countries, as well to all the people in the USA.





It's fortunate that you are so irrelevant.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand people who live in their own filth. Ever take a gander at Egypt? Even New York has a problem with nasty streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all, Americans can have a go at other countries because America is perfect.
Click to expand...





Oh look, the impotent, anti-American little nobody is squeaking again. How......completely insignificant.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Indofred said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand people who live in their own filth. Ever take a gander at Egypt? Even New York has a problem with nasty streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all, Americans can have a go at other countries because America is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Muslims forced to cover their heads, oh, sorry, they're Christians so it's okay.
Click to expand...


these camps have become quite popular in the past 4 years 

as 1/5 of Americans have fallen out of the middle class


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> The story is supposed to have a bright side in that a group of entrepreneurs is seeking way to clean up this slop.:





Any update?


----------



## Ringel05

longknife said:


> So what that he's wearing 21st Century clothes. The human waste in the streets is right out of the dark ages. I cannot imagine the reek assailing a visitor's nostrils.
> 
> The story is supposed to have a bright side in that a group of entrepreneurs is seeking way to clean up this slop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this flows into streams and rivers where people wash clothes and even drink!
> 
> Read more of this al Jazeera piece @ Nature calls: Kampala?s overflowing toilets | Al Jazeera America



History's not one of your long suits...... is it....... 

http://www.upress.pitt.edu/htmlSourceFiles/pdfs/9780822959830exr.pdf


http://www.ayotte.com/files/Sanitation_Revolution.pdf

Yup, it went far past the middle ages....... There are still areas in the US (extremely rare now) where home sewage is still piped into a nearby stream or creek.


----------



## indiajo

Unkotare said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what that he's wearing 21st Century clothes. The human waste in the streets is right out of the dark ages. I cannot imagine the reek assailing a visitor's nostrils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be shocking to realize, but human waste right out in the streets was not uncommon in Europe and America quite a long time after the end of the Dark Ages.
> 
> 
> In 1858, Parliament could not sit in its normal session due to the unbearable stench coming off the Thames; a result of conditions that had literally been festering for centuries.
> 
> The Great Stink
> 
> Clean, efficient sewage and waste disposal is not as ancient (nor as complete) an accomplishment in the West as some might imagine. So, cut the folks dealing with a whole host of impediments to development (some traceable to Western fucking-with) a little slack. I would think that support and advice might be more productive and appropriate than opprobrium.
Click to expand...


That is basically correct as general view.
Pettenkofer was the guy who organized the drain system and piped water supply besides other hygienic campains in Munich mid of the 19th century. At the end of that century Munich was the cleanest city on the continent.
But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this achievments to them.
They did it themselves, they worked  on it, they paid taxes for it, because of that they maintained it.
We should not help the african people by doing the work for them, additionally pay for it. They have to do it themselves. As long as we don't simply say: "we support you with know how to avoid annecessary failures, but the rest you have to arrange by yourselves, otherwise you stay drowning in shit and we don's care about it", nothing will change there.


----------



## Unkotare

indiajo said:


> But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this [sic] achievments [sic] to them.




But they had examples from civilizations that had built far more advanced, effective, durable sewer systems over 1000 years before to go on, and they didn't have to shake off the effects of a few centuries of Africans colonizing Europe, stripping it of resources, and fucking with it politically first. Europeans had fucked with themselves more than enough and it took them at least a millennium to start overcoming that. So like I said, cut some people some slack.


----------



## 8236

Unkotare said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this [sic] achievments [sic] to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had examples from civilizations that had built far more advanced, effective, durable sewer systems over 1000 years before to go on, and they didn't have to shake off the effects of a few centuries of Africans colonizing Europe, stripping it of resources, and fucking with it politically first. Europeans had fucked with themselves more than enough and it took them at least a millennium to start overcoming that. So like I said, cut some people some slack.
Click to expand...


I hate America cos it screws over the rest of the world by manipulating the WTO.
I hate Europe for chopping up the 3rd world into unsustainable entities which we now call 'nations'.
I hate Africans for being so stupid that they can't see they are over-populating their environment.
I hate the West for providing the medicines that allow so many people around the world to keep re-producing.
I hate Muslims, Christians and Jews for inventing their poisonous religions.
I hate the Chinese for forcing my wages down.
I hate the South Asians for making me feel a foreignor in my own country.
I hate my unemployed neighbour because he owns a better car than me.
I even hate myself for getting so angry about the state of the world that I hate (it).
I think I need to start hating dinosaurs because they didn't prepare for the asteroid impact.


----------



## shart_attack

8236 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this [sic] achievments [sic] to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had examples from civilizations that had built far more advanced, effective, durable sewer systems over 1000 years before to go on, and they didn't have to shake off the effects of a few centuries of Africans colonizing Europe, stripping it of resources, and fucking with it politically first. Europeans had fucked with themselves more than enough and it took them at least a millennium to start overcoming that. So like I said, cut some people some slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate America cos it screws over the rest of the world by manipulating the WTO.
> I hate Europe for chopping up the 3rd world into unsustainable entities which we now call 'nations'.
> I hate Africans for being so stupid that they can't see they are over-populating their environment.
> I hate the West for providing the medicines that allow so many people around the world to keep re-producing.
> I hate Muslims, Christians and Jews for inventing their poisonous religions.
> I hate the Chinese for forcing my wages down.
> I hate the South Asians for making me feel a foreignor in my own country.
> I hate my unemployed neighbour because he owns a better car than me.
> I even hate myself for getting so angry about the state of the world that I hate (it).
> I think I need to start hating dinosaurs because they didn't prepare for the asteroid impact.
Click to expand...


Awesome post. It made me think.

We could use a lot more of those on this board.


----------



## indiajo

Unkotare said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this [sic] achievments [sic] to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had examples from civilizations that had built far more advanced, effective, durable sewer systems over 1000 years before to go on, and they didn't have to shake off the effects of a few centuries of Africans colonizing Europe, stripping it of resources, and fucking with it politically first. Europeans had fucked with themselves more than enough and it took them at least a millennium to start overcoming that. So like I said, cut some people some slack.
Click to expand...


I see that you don't know much neither about ancient Europe, nor Africa.
Just repeated ideolocical bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

indiajo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, you know, there were no aliens from Atlantis giving this [sic] achievments [sic] to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they had examples from civilizations that had built far more advanced, effective, durable sewer systems over 1000 years before to go on, and they didn't have to shake off the effects of a few centuries of Africans colonizing Europe, stripping it of resources, and fucking with it politically first. Europeans had fucked with themselves more than enough and it took them at least a millennium to start overcoming that. So like I said, cut some people some slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you don't know much neither about ancient Europe, nor Africa.
Click to expand...




Get your eyes checked. You don't "see" well.


----------

